

U.S. millennials post 'abysmal' scores in tech skills test, lag behind peers - hackuser
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/03/02/u-s-millennials-post-abysmal-scores-in-tech-skills-test-lag-behind-foreign-peers/

======
JoeAltmaier
Top and bottom scoring nations differed by what - 5%? Is that even
statistically significant?

